# All Rally Attendees



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

It would be very useful to the marshals at rallies if you would download this window poster, so we know who everyone is.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=ns_getit&cid=5&lid=214&type=url#get

It is a "Word document" so you can either type or simply write your own names on it and stick it in your motorhome window, where it can be seen easily when you arrive at a rally.

Thanks in anticipation :wink:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks Jenny

all I have to do is print it out :roll:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Done! 
Like this version.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

...... yes now printed and laminated ready for tomorrow :wink:


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes I like this one  downloads quick


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

i have done it too, even though , sadly i shall not be in same area as yourselves , too late to book so have to slum it with the general public! :lol:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi stevian

Shame you were too late to book with MHF at Peterborough, but if it's in your window, you never know you may meet up with others who didn't book to camp with us.

scottie & I will have lots of MHF Rally Group merchandise for sale at Peterborough Show, including the new Flags, so if you come over to introduce yourself you could always get something for next time you rally with us :wink: :wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Much better thanks


----------

